# New Photos



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 12, 2008)

My little Modern filly is growing up and starting to look like a mature mare! She's still a little "butt-high" but looking pretty good! We shaved her and I got some photos out in our (weedy) arena day before yesterday. These are straight out of the pasture, we still haven't put a harness of bridle on her yet, (that's why we clipped her!) and she hasn't had any conditioning.

I think she's looking pretty good!












and here's what she thinks of photo sessions!


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 12, 2008)

Karen,

She looks great and is maturing nicely! Very cute!


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh sure, you haven't posted this on the other forum yet, but you are still making me jealous! I can't body clip yet! Very nice filly!


----------



## crponies (Mar 12, 2008)

She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 12, 2008)

I LOVE this filly, she is breath taking


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 13, 2008)

How tall is this PRETTY girl??

I REALLY like her! I love how she moves and what ever you are doing, keep doing it, because it is working.


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty Girl.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Mar 13, 2008)

Ohmigod! She's drop-dead GORGEOUS! Congratulations! Ta, shirlee


----------



## Acheron (Mar 14, 2008)

She looks great!

When I get some hair off of him, I will have to post some pictures of her brother.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Mar 16, 2008)

I reallly really like her!!! What a sweetheart



I want to take her home!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, guys! We took her to the AMHR show yesterday, and somebody bought her and took her home! It wasn't even a show person, it was a local lady who had come to see the little horses and she just fell in LOVE with our Hana and had to have her! They are going to have her trained to drive!


----------

